# How to promote yourself?



## sIR dORT (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't want to be the really annoying guy who's desperate to get views, but at the same time, I would like to have more people listening to my music. Best ways to promote and not be "that guy," or is it necessary to be "that guy"?

Thanks
David


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Feb 18, 2019)

sIR dORT said:


> I don't want to be the really annoying guy who's desperate to get views, but at the same time, I would like to have more people listening to my music. Best ways to promote and not be "that guy," or is it necessary to be "that guy"?
> 
> Thanks
> David



A good start is be active participant here on the forum and include a link to your music in your signature (soundcloud, website, whatever). There are plenty of very experienced musicians here too, so if you are open to opinions, don't be shy about posting a song and asking for comments.


----------



## Pudge (Feb 20, 2019)

Have social accounts for most major platforms. The ones you get the best engagement from are Forums, YouTube, & Twitter. Cross promote on all of them and link everything back to your website (if you have one) or Sound Cloud page. 

Set yourself dates for regular uploads and posts. Learn about basic SEO, tagging and how platforms alogorhythems work. Stick to your schedule and graft, share with friends and family and get them to share, comment, like etc .. 

Build up your fan base.


----------



## jennyRobles (Feb 27, 2019)

Pudge said:


> Have social accounts for most major platforms. The ones you get the best engagement from are Forums, YouTube, & Twitter. Cross promote on all of them and link everything back to your website (if you have one) or Sound Cloud page.
> 
> Set yourself dates for regular uploads and posts. If you're not the best writer you can ask for help https://edubirdie.com/personal-statement-writing-service . Learn about basic SEO, tagging and how platforms alogorhythems work. Stick to your schedule and graft, share with friends and family and get them to share, comment, like etc ..
> 
> Build up your fan base.



Hi. If you like it just keep doing it, you will find your audience. Also, as Pudge said, share your music at social platforms like FB, Youtube, Twitter, etc. Hope thiss will help you.


----------



## lolarapid (Oct 23, 2022)

jennyRobles said:


> Hi. If you like it just keep doing it, you will find your audience. Also, as Pudge said, share your music at social platforms like FB, Youtube, Twitter, etc. Hope thiss will help you. Also you can use https://rapidessay.com/cheap-essay-writing-service.html to write your promotion articles.


And I would immediately hire marketers, they know better how to do advertising.


----------



## Chi (Dec 5, 2022)

Well, two things. First of all, don't use any bot play services. Not only is it dishonest, but it also cheats you of algorithmic analysis on places like Spotify. Always look up any "promotion" service you use. Secondly, use real promotion! Investing a bit of your money into a playlist promotion service that is reputable is worthwhile and I'd suggest looking into it.


----------

